# DIY Root tabs - Gelatin vs Cellulose



## niccomau (Dec 31, 2011)

I've heard of people using Gelatin capsules and filling them with Osmocote Plus, then pushing them in the substrate for use as root tabs. I've been reading up and this is a pretty popular/efficient DIY method. I've seen it brought up that some people don't really want to use gelatin for TDS (total dissolved solid) reasons or just not enough info about the long term impact. I also heard that gelatin is actually in the fish's cells so adding it to the aquarium isn't a big deal. All in all I'm not too worried, more like curious if using Cellulose based capsules wouldn't be a bad idea either. The only thing I know about cellulose is that it's plant based. Can someone who's tried it or has knowledge share a bit please?


----------



## niccomau (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a link to the cellulose capsules I found....
http://www.amazon.com/Empty-Vegetable-Capsules-OO-size/dp/B000BLL99O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326383150&sr=8-2


----------

